# Striper artwork



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Pet Spoon just got a present in the mail (pic #1): "Morning Patrol" by Robert Hickman, signed #35/50. 

I have looked all over the place, but I can't find "The Dinner Bell" by Mark Susinno (pic #2). I guess nobody wants to part with one. 

What do y'all think of "Decisions" by Mr. Susinno (pic #3)?? The shad looks more tempting, but I'm hoping he takes the lure.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Awesome pics. beautiful present PS I'm sure your proud of that one! Thanks Danny for sharing!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good looking pictures Danny O, but where is her new boat?


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Good looking pictures Danny O, but where is her new boat?


I think she would look good in a Destiny getting ready to put er on the market!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Those are cool looking.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

They are all good but I'm partial to morning patrol. Very nice.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Morning Patrol is very nice.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wow, picking a favorite is tough! 

My best friend has made his living teaching art and selling landscape oil originals and numbered prints. That has given me an appreciation, but no more knowledge, lol. I will say it was well worthwhile at times to give up the evening hunt on our deer lease to watch him start a painting. 

I think the Hickman painting stands out due to the contrast. However, I like the Susinno even better... just me. At first I liked Decisions best, but I think I was being influenced by the larger image on your post. I ended up voting for "The Dinner Bell."


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Mr. Hickman has done only one fishing print, and primarily does wildlife and sporting dogs. I believe the National Striped Bass Association commissioned him to do this striper painting. He has 25% fall discount going on right now.

Mr. Susinno emailed me, and said there are no prints of Dinner Bell. He primarily does fish, and you can really tell. The fish are almost like a photo graph.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pictures, would be hard to choose.


----------

